# my new webcomic!! (lana meets a dead her)



## deleted (Jun 19, 2021)

please read my most recent comic at here or at https://zoroero.wordpress.com/lanacomicz pls check it out it means so much (general warning tho regarding suicide and self harm)


----------



## deleted (Aug 1, 2021)

spoiler for general violence (nothing too bad)


Spoiler








pls read my comic here https://zoroero.wordpress.com/


----------



## JaceyOnes (Aug 3, 2021)

i can't read the writing on the lined paper on page 12


----------



## deleted (Aug 3, 2021)

i thought that might've been a problem, srry. I updated the page with some typed out dialogue here https://zoroero.wordpress.com/lana-12/ 


JaceyOnes said:


> i can't read the writing on the lined paper on page 12


----------

